# The cigar store took my money



## zitro_joe (Oct 6, 2008)

but they let me leave with these beauties!


----------



## ekengland07 (May 20, 2009)

zitro_joe said:


> but they let me leave with these beauties!


That's quite a haul. I'm jealous. Who makes those culebras?


----------



## zitro_joe (Oct 6, 2008)

Illusione


----------



## dj1340 (Mar 30, 2009)

Very nice grad indeed


----------



## 5.0 (Sep 9, 2009)

Nice grab....the culebras...thats the next thing on my list that I want to try...


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Great haul! Those tat's look awesome!


----------



## Magicseven (Oct 17, 2009)

Yes fantastic!

If you would like Joe, send to me I'll make sure you get a full refund.


----------



## roughrider (Feb 25, 2008)

I'd say it's a fair trade.


----------



## louistogie (Jun 21, 2007)

roughrider said:


> I'd say it's a fair trade.


Oh yeah!


----------



## bs240 (Sep 28, 2009)

Very nice I am still waiting to find some kind of culebras


----------



## Esoteric (Jun 15, 2009)

Gorgeous cigars and good pics!!


----------



## jessejava187 (Aug 25, 2009)

zitro_joe said:


> Illusione


 Joe once again it looks like who both smoke the same sitcks, those illsione are awesome, the westies i was so stoked to smoke one but when i did, it was good but not great.


----------



## zitro_joe (Oct 6, 2008)

jessejava187 said:


> Joe once again it looks like who both smoke the same sitcks, those illsione are awesome, the westies i was so stoked to smoke one but when i did, it was good but not great.


Ha, I bet if you looked in my humi it would feel like deja vu...:thumb:

You know, I smoked one awhile back during a poker game and I was so consumed by the game I don't remember what I thought of the cigar. They were at a great price and I am sure I can find someone here to take them off my hands if I decide to part with them.

refund? I bet.


----------



## GlockG23 (Mar 7, 2009)

Good job
They look very nice !!


----------



## iRace559 (Aug 27, 2009)

I really wish B&M's around here carried Tat, ive been dying to try one.


----------



## Colton1106 (Nov 13, 2009)

Nice pickups..


----------



## mrsmitty (Jan 22, 2009)

Wow now thats a score.


----------



## smokin nightly (Sep 9, 2009)

ummmmm....im so in lust....


----------



## Stench (Aug 17, 2009)

Wish I'd get robbed like that!


----------



## abgoosht (Oct 2, 2008)

you picked up my favorite lancero my friend. those are some delicious smokes, i haven't tried the culebras. enjoy that haul bro!

-Seyed


----------



## baba (Nov 5, 2007)

Fantastic haul - especially the tat westes


----------

